# مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف



## فادية (19 أبريل 2007)

*اعزائي 
قبل كام يوم طرح الاخ لاكي بلو تسجيل لبرنامج يستضيف شيخين من الازهر ليردو على ما يطرحه القمص زكريا بطرس حول موضوع وما ملكت ايمانكم 
وبصراحه انا اتعجبت من ضعف قدرة  شيوخ الازهر عن الرد وترفعهم  عن الرد على اسئله المسلمين  والدفاع عن عقيدتهم وايمانهم والانسحاب من البرنامج بدون حتى اي استأذان 
واليكم رابط الحلقه 
http://light-dark.net/fcv/video/Basma-whbe-10-4-2007.wmv

وفي اليوم التاني لقيت على الانترنت برنامج تاني  مستضيف القمص مرقص عزيز ورجل مسيحي بسيط  ليردو على تساؤلات المسلمين حول المسيحيه وانا مش هتكلم كتير لكن اخليكم مع الرابط التاني وانتو الي تشوفو بعينكم 
ثقه المسيحي في ايمانه وتزعزع ايمان المسلم في عقيدته 
واليكم الرابط التاني 
http://www.m5zn.com/Download-7.php?name=67e2685e67.wmv
سلام المسيح
*


----------



## عبدربه (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

طبعا لازم يبقى كده 

ده شئ متعمد فلا يجب ان ياتى شيخ قوى الحجه و البينه لتشتعل الفتنه

و لكن ان اردت انت الحق فادخلى على موقع الشيخ محمد حسان و ما اعتقدش ممكن تسمعى كلام من حد تانى بعد كده


----------



## فادية (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



عبدربه قال:


> طبعا لازم يبقى كده
> 
> ده شئ متعمد فلا يجب ان ياتى شيخ قوى الحجه و البينه لتشتعل الفتنه
> *فتنه ايه يا اخ عبد ربه لما مسلم يسال الشيخ بتاعو في حاجه عن الدين الاسلامي هو مش فاهمها ومحتاج ان الشيخ يشرحهالو تبقى فتنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*طب والي لابس عمه ونافش ريشو وبيتمظر على المسلمين بانو شيخ الازهر دا فايدتو ايه 
مترموه في الزباله احسن دي حاجه 
الحاجه التانيه انا مش محتاجه مواقع لشيوخك عشان افهم دينك ان قريت قرأنك الي هو سند شيوخك وسندكم كلكم يا مسلمين ولقيت فيه بلاوي متلتله 
ربنا يرحمكم برحمتو 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



			
				وحدو اللة وحدة لا شريك لة;266984 قال:
			
		

> الى ألأخوة المسييحيين سؤال انتم تقولون ان سيدنا عيسى بن اللة طيب هو فية الة يقوم بعملية ألأخراج يعنى بيشخ سيدنا عيسى كان يخرج لأنة بشر وهل لو كان هو بن اللة كما تزعمون كيف يترك ألأب ولدة يصلب دون الدفاع عنة الحقوا نفسكوا قبل ما تلاقوا نفسكم فى جهنم وبئس المصير لا الة اللا اللة وحدة لا شريك لة لة الملك ولة الحمد يحى ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير


*سؤالك دا رد عليه القمص عزيز في التسجيل الي في الموضوع 
بس الظاهر ان حضرت مشفتش التسجيل اصلا وجاي ترد من دماغك 
دور كدا في المنتدى  وهتشوف الردكمان هنا على سؤالك دا  ومفيش داعي نقعد نعيد ونزيد في كلام اتقال قبل كدا كتير 
بالنسبه لجهنم وبئس المصير 
شوف دينك وقرأنك بيقول ايه وهتلاقي مين الي هيروح جهنم وبئس المصير 
وبعدين جهنم احسن ميه مرة من جنه الاسلام الي مليانه خمور وجنس ودعارة 
ربنا يرحمكم برحمتو 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



وحدو اللة وحدة لا شريك لة قال:


> وعلى فكرة كل المسلمين والحمد للة واثقين من دينهم شوفوا كام مسيحى اسلم فى السنوات الماضية وحتى الأن لا الة الا الللة



*واضح قووووووووووووي ان المسلمين واولهم شيوخكم واثقين من دينكم 
والدليل انهم مش عايزين ولا عارفين  يجاوبو على اسئله المسلمين 
اما اغنيه المسيحيين الي بيأسلمو فدي بقت اغنيه قديمه شوف لكم اغنيه تانيه غنوها وفرحو نفسكم بيها
ربنا يرحمكم 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## حازم (22 أبريل 2007)

*فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-22)*

بالنسبة لثقة المسيحي في دينه........فهذا شأنه 

اما حكمك على المسلم بانه متردد فى دينه ........فليس له دليل......مجرد كلام

اما ان كان لديك سؤال لا تعرفين اجابته فرحبا بكى


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



حازم قال:


> بالنسبة لثقة المسيحي في دينه........فهذا شأنه
> 
> اما حكمك على المسلم بانه متردد فى دينه ........فليس له دليل......مجرد كلام
> *الديل امامك يا عزيزي في البرنامج
> ...


*خلي الاول شيوخك يجاوبو على تساؤلاتكم عشان بعدين تعرفو تجاوبو على اسئلتي يا اخي العزيز 
سلام المسيح*


----------



## عبدربه (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى‏
كلامك صعب جدا فيه هجوم واضح و قوى شويه شويه  دى مش خناقه ده نقاش موضوعى الهدف منه ‏الوصول للحق بالحجه و الدليل ‏
كل الاخوه المتكلمين حاولوا بشكل انفعالى حميه لدينهم وقعوا فى مثل ما وقعتى فيه ‏
انت تهاجمين الاسلام و المسلمين ‏
عنك حق فى ان تدافعى عن دينك  و نحترم انك بتدافعى عن دينك و لكن ليس ان تهاجمى ديننا بدون مبرر
و لكن لازم تكون الامور فيها احترام للعقل و الا كان مضيعه للوقت
طبعا للامانه عندك مش الف حق. لا مليون حق فيما تظنينه ان هولاء المشايخ غير واثقين من نفسهم و غير ‏واثقين فى دينهم و ما فعلوه انا ايضا ادينه و اشجبه و لكنك كذلك تظلمين المسلمين و علماء المسلمين
ليس كل علماء المسلمين مبروك و جمال و مناقشه الموضوع بهذا الشكل الهمجى اخرجت الامر عن ماهيته‏
و لكن كل امر من الامور تم قتلها بحثا و تم الرد عليها فلا زكريا بطرس جاء بادعائات جديده و لا ان ‏ادعائاته ليس لها رد
ان كنت تبحثين عن الحق و هذا لكل المسلمين و النصارى فى هذا المنتدى يجب ان نأخذ الامور من كل ‏جوانبها
ذكرت كلام كثير قوى عاوز نتكلم عنه كتير ‏
فيه رابط انا وضعته ده رابط لتفسير الايه التالته من سوره النساء للشيخ الشعراوى
http://al-mostafa.info/main/alshaarawi
اسمعى له و قارنى بينه و بين من رأينا . و ياريت تسمعى له بانصاف و ليس سمع من يلتقط و يفسر على ‏هواه
و ياريت نخلينا موضوعيين و بلاش الكلمات المستفزه و الساخره ‏
‏ كلنا مصريين يعنى الكلمات المستفزه مفيش اسهل منها. ده هيخلينا نوصل لسكه مسدوده


----------



## alabyad (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

ممكن بقا تقولى ايه نوع التردد اللى حضرتك شوفتيه يا مدام
سيبك من العمم والطواقى 
وسيبك كمان من الصلبان المعلقة على صدور القساوسة والرهبان وغيرهم من رجال الدين 
مسلمين ومسيحين 
ما هم مقياس الثقة فى الدين 
وما هو مقياس التردد فى الدين 
هل هيا اجابات الشيوخ والقساوسة على التساؤلات 
لا 
لا 
الثقة فى يقين الشخص بربه 
والتردد ياتى من عدم ثقة الشخص فى ايمانة 
وليس شئ اكثر من هذا 
اما ما تقوليه من ان الشيوخ ينسحبون والقساوسة يجيبون ليس دليل على قوة 
الدين والايمان 
هناك من يستطيع ان يزيف الحقيقة لباطل والباطل لحقيقة 
وليس اسهل من اللعب بالالفاظ وتحوير الافكار 
ولا ادرى هل هناك من هو موثوق منه فى المسيحين 
اذا كان هناك فلماذا لم يرد هو بنفسة علينا :
::
::
::
وعلى فكرة اسلوبك عنيف اوى فى الكلام ومستفز لاى حد 
وممكن تلاقى ردود من البعض مش كويسة


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



			
				عبدربه;268071 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى‏
> *سلامك لا يشملني انا اخي الكريم
> معلش دا بردو حضرتك متعلمو من دينك لان قرأنك بيقولك لا تبدأ اليهود والنصارى بالسلام
> اتمنى ان حضرتك تشوف مين الي كلامو وقبل كلامو سلامو  هو تعصبي
> ...


*عايزة اصحح لك معلومه صغيرة اخي العزيز 
انا مش مصريه ولغتي الام مش اللغه العربيه انا اتعلمت العربيه من المدارس والجامعات الي درست فيها بس اللغه الي بأتكلمها مش عربيه عشان كدا سهل عليه قوي اني اتكلم اي لهجه عربيه معنديش اي مشكله في اللهجات 
وبعدين لو حضرتك شوفتني بستفزك في كلمه يا ريت تقولي امتى وفين وازاي عشان اخد بالي لان اسلوب الاستفزاز والشتم والسب دا مش اسلوبي .
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



alabyad قال:


> ممكن بقا تقولى ايه نوع التردد اللى حضرتك شوفتيه يا مدام
> سيبك من العمم والطواقى
> وسيبك كمان من الصلبان المعلقة على صدور القساوسة والرهبان وغيرهم من رجال الدين
> مسلمين ومسيحين
> ...


*الاناء ينضح بما فيه يا عزيزي *


----------



## حازم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



فادية قال:


> *خلي الاول شيوخك يجاوبو على تساؤلاتكم عشان بعدين تعرفو تجاوبو على اسئلتي يا اخي العزيز
> سلام المسيح*




انسي ....أن يكون هناك سؤال فى الإسلام بدون أجابه فى العقيدة والتشريع .

ولعلمك يا اخت فادية وبدن تعصب للدين

وبهدوء شديد.........يوجد لديكم  الكثير بدون تفسير

والمقارنة الصادقة هى الى يكون أساسها التشريع السليم 

وليس من تصرف شيخ فى لحظة انفعال 

صدقيني...... الدين يقارن بالدين .......وليس بتصرف الأفراد

ضعي يا فاديه السؤال الذى تظنين انه صعب وبدون أجابه فى قسمه المخصص 
وستجدين الاجابه بأذن الله  

والله المستعان


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



حازم قال:


> انسي ....أن يكون هناك سؤال فى الإسلام بدون أجابه فى العقيدة والتشريع .
> 
> ولعلمك يا اخت فادية وبدن تعصب للدين
> 
> ...


*سلام المسيح *


----------



## جورج مايكل (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

سلام المسيح معكم
البرنامج ده انا سمعته فى شهر رمضان اللى فات  وبعت ايميلات لأبونا زكريا وموقع اسلاميات علشان يسجلوا البرنامج ويذيعوه كاملا على قناة الحياه لكن لم يستجيب أحد الا قريب جدا
لوكان اهتموا بالموضوع وعملوا العايه اللازمه وخصوصا ان المسلمين لسه سامعين البرنامج على قناة اقرأ  كان عمل شغل جامد 
وبالأخص بعد ان تركت بسمه وهبه القناه وخلعت الحجاب بعد 8سنوات من ارتداؤه وهى المتزوجه
من رجل أعمال سعودى 
الأخ اللى اسمه حازم اللى بيقول ان كلسؤال ليه جواب فى الاسلام أرجو ان يرد هو على سؤال بسمه وهبه فمازال السؤال قائم


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

تفضلو الخبر هنا

المصريون : بتاريخ 16 - 2 - 2007 
المذيعة بسمة وهبة التي كانت ضمن الطاقم الأساسي لقناة أقرأ ببرنامجها (قبل أن تحاسبوا) تستعد هذه الأيام لإنشاء نادي روتاري بمنطقة القطامية حيث مقر إقامتها.
وفي الوقت نفسه تحرص بسمة وهبة منذ أن خلعت الحجاب أن تنفي أي صلة لصداقتها بالممثلة نادية الجندي بقرار خلع الحجاب.
يذكر أن الكثيرين توقعوا أن تخلع بسمة الحجاب بعد أن توثقت صداقتها بنادية الجندي منذ عدة شهور و تأكد الأمر بخلعها الحجاب وانتقالها لتقديم برامج المنوعات 

على الرابط 
http://www.haridy.com/ib/showthread.php?t=73280


----------



## الياس جمال (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

سلام ونعمة المسيح
هو يا اخي مرسي على هذا الموضوع  والرب يباركك
كلامك صحيح  مئة المئة  
وكلامك مش عاوز دليل  بس مع هيك بشر صار لزم ايكون في دليل


----------



## petr (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



حازم قال:


> انسي ....أن يكون هناك سؤال فى الإسلام بدون أجابه فى العقيدة والتشريع .
> 
> *لا يموت رجل مسلم إلا أدخل الله مكانه ، النار ، يهوديا أو نصرانيا . قال فاستحلفه عمر بن عبدالعزيز بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ! ثلاث مرات أن أباه حدثه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال فحلف له . قال فلم يحدثني سعيد أنه استحلفه . ولم ينكر على عون قوله . *
> 
> ...


----------



## حازم (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*

*هل لديك إجابه على هذا الكلام *


الإجابة بأذن الله 

ان اصدق الحديث لكتاب الله (القرآن)

(وَلا تَزِرُ وازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرى) (الاَنعام:164(

(فَاليَوم لا يُوَخَذُ مِنْكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلا مِنَ الّذِينَ كَفَرُوا) (الحديد:15(

(فَالْيَومَ لا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئاً وَلا تُجْزَونَ إِلاّما كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُون)(يس:54(

لو محتاج شرح للآيات انا تحت أمرك ...........ولم اكتب الشرح .........لوضوح المعنى 


فكل ما يخالف القرآن .........فليس حديث عن لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ويجب ان يعلم الجميع ان (الحديث النبوي)..........يوجد بينها الكثير ليس من قول رسول الله ومنها الصحيح والموثوق فى صحته.......ومنها المنكر ومنها المكذوب.........الخ 

وهذا الحديث........لم يصدر فى اى كتاب غير صحيح مسلم 
ويحتوى على عقيدة الفداء ..........التي تبتعد عن الإسلام

عندك سؤال تانى............ستجد الإجابة بأذن الله 

اعتذر للإدارة والقائمين على هذا القسم  لوضع أجابه إسلاميه فى قسم مسيحي 
وذلك لوجد سؤال اسلامى


----------



## حازم (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> البرنامج ده انا سمعته فى شهر رمضان اللى فات  وبعت ايميلات لأبونا زكريا وموقع اسلاميات علشان يسجلوا البرنامج ويذيعوه كاملا على قناة الحياه لكن لم يستجيب أحد الا قريب جدا
> لوكان اهتموا بالموضوع وعملوا العايه اللازمه وخصوصا ان المسلمين لسه سامعين البرنامج على قناة اقرأ  كان عمل شغل جامد
> وبالأخص بعد ان تركت بسمه وهبه القناه وخلعت الحجاب بعد 8سنوات من ارتداؤه وهى المتزوجه
> ...



اكتب السؤال .........باسلوبك لوسمحت 
اصل الاخ الى اسمه حازم..........يفضل ان يكون السؤال مكتوبا ......حتى يرد باجابه مكتوبه

على فكره انا شفت البرنامج بنفسى لحظة عرضه على الفضائيه 

والاجابه على كل هذا ليسة صعبه ولا تعد شبهة من الاصل

منتظر ..........كتابة السؤال


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*

أُحيى الاخت البارعه (( فادية )) على ردودها (( الموضوعيه )) الصادقه 

مشكلة إخوتنا المسلمون انهم لم يدركوا بعد أن العنف و القوة لن يؤتى بثمر .. العنف فى الردود و المعامله .. و الحكم على الاشياء .. بل و العنف فى التفكير ..

فإن شرحت لأحد منهم تفسير آية لا يفهمها .. تجده يقول لك : وكيف المسيح وهو إلهكم يشرب و ينام ويقضى حاجته ؟ .... !!!!!!!!!!!! ... فلا علاقة بين ما تتحدث عنه وبين سؤاله الذى برز فجأه فى الحوار !!! .. و عندما توضح له الحقيقة تجده يدخل فى نقاش آخر .. و هكذا دواليك .. للاسف .

ثقة المسيحى فى دينه أختى العزيزه فاديه نابعه من ترابط ووحدة كتابه .. فالكل يكمل بعضه او يفسر بعضه .. لانه موضوع من الله له المجد .. و هل هناك حكمة تفوق الله .. 

*ثقة المسيحى نابعه من ثقته بإلهه* .. فأنا أثق فى المسيح تماماً .. بلا ذرة شك واحده .. لذا عندما أجاوب على أى تساؤل .. أثق أنه هو من يتحدث .. و لست أنا .

*الرب يباركك ويعطيك نعمة وبركة *

*صلواتك*


----------



## جورج مايكل (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

سلام ملك السلام مع الجميع
الى الأخ حازم أنا أفضل أسلوب بسمه وهبه فى السؤال  فهى أعلاميه لبقه 
ممكن حضرتك تكتب عنوان (الرد على بسمه وهبه)
وهى صاحبة السؤال وهذاحق فكرى لها لا أريد أنسبه لنفسى وشكرا


----------



## طريق الخلاص (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



حازم قال:


> *هل لديك إجابه على هذا الكلام *
> 
> 
> الإجابة بأذن الله
> ...



 سلام المسيح لكم جميعا

أريد ان أقول للأخ حازم أن الثقة بالإيمان لا يعني التسليم الأعمى 

أنت تناقض و تهدم ما يبنيه أصدقائك المسلمون عندما تقول ما قلته عن حديث الرسول غير الصحيح و هذا يدل على اهتزاز واضح في ثقتك ما استشهدت به بدخلك في متاهة أخرى مختلفة تماما عن التي أنت قيها

أنت تدافع عن بشر أما أنا فأثق بالله وحده قل لي من المشرك بيننا

اشارة صغيرة لموضوع كبير أرجوا من المشؤفين مسامحتي ان كان في طرحي تجاوز للقانون

من هو ياسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا أريد الإجابة فأنا اعرفها (  Myths about The Qura'n)

تريد أن تنفي تكفير القرآن لغير المسليم ... مستحيل إن كان حديث الرسول محرف قالقرآن من عند الله أم أنه هناك أيضا آيات ناسخة منسوخة نسخا 

ليس كل مؤمن واثق بدينه و لمن كل واثق بدينه مؤمن و مؤمن حقيقي

مثال أخير اعتذر على الاطالة
إن كان رب الأسرة رجل صادق غير متذبذب واثق من نفسه محب و حنون و يساوي بين أبنائه كريم و مثقف و مترفع عن متاع الدنيا نادر نفسه لأولاده لبيته حتما أولاده يثقون فيه ثقة عمياء و بل يؤمنون فيه و يتشبهون به أيضا ..." كونوا كاملين كما أن أباكم كامل"

من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع

طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا"


----------



## فادية (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



مسلم صميم قال:


> يا بهايم انتم افتركتوا نفسكم ايه
> انت ولا حاجه
> ويوم القيامه ان شاء الله قرب وحنشوفكم وانتم باءذن الله مولعين في نار جهنم



شكرا على اسلوبك الجميل 
وطوبى لنا اذا عيرتنا  واضطهدتنا وقلت كل كلمه سوء من اجل المسيح 
سنفرح ونتهلل لان اجرنا عظيم في السماء 
ويا ربت كل ما ترد يكون ردك بالاسلوب دا 
سلام المسيح


----------



## حازم (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فانه مكتوب انه كان لابراهيم ابنان واحد من الجارية و الاخر من الحرة (غلاطية-4-*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم جميعا
> 
> أريد ان أقول للأخ حازم أن الثقة بالإيمان لا يعني التسليم الأعمى
> 
> ...






> أنت تناقض و تهدم ما يبنيه أصدقائك المسلمون



الحكم لكتاب الله "القرآن" وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

فنحن بشر نصيب ونخطأ............والعقل اساس كلامى وليست تخاريف 



> و هذا يدل على اهتزاز واضح في ثقتك ما استشهدت به بدخلك في متاهة أخرى مختلفة تماما عن التي أنت قيها



مجرد تحليل يخصك............ويبتعد عنى تماما.........ولا داعى للتخمينات........فانت لا تعلم مع من تتحدث



> تريد أن تنفي تكفير القرآن لغير المسليم



!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا اعلم من اين لك هذا التفسير...........وماذا تفهم من اجابتى


----------



## hazoma (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

ههههههههههههههه الاخت فادية اذا ارت الردود الكاملة على زكريابطر س فانا مستعد ولكن الاول خلونا نحن المسلمين نعرف نشارك بمواضيع وليس بردود معزرة على الاطالة


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



hazoma قال:


> ههههههههههههههه الاخت فادية اذا ارت الردود الكاملة على زكريابطر س فانا مستعد ولكن الاول خلونا نحن المسلمين نعرف نشارك بمواضيع وليس بردود معزرة على الاطالة


 
مستعد للرد على زكريا بطرس؟ ولا مستعد للنسخ و اللصق؟

اتعجب من هكذا عقول!

اترك النسخ و اللصق من هذا المنتدى, فاهم يا مسلم؟


----------



## فادية (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه ..*
> 
> ...



شكرا عزيزي REDEMPTION على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك


----------



## hazoma (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



> مستعد للرد على زكريا بطرس؟ ولا مستعد للنسخ و اللصق؟



الاخ ماى روك مش انا الى اانسخ واقص 
عايز اعرف حضرتك حاجة ممكن تقتنعع انى مش هانسخ انا خريج جامعة الازهر وحاليااحضر الماجستير 
دى حاجة ثم الحاجة التانية لووحتى بالفرض انا بقص وانسخ انت سالتينى فى الى المشاركة وانا مرديتش عليك الاخ ماى روك هذاليس  بالاسلوب الذى تتعامل بية معنا نحن المسلمونولما لاتتدعونا نضع مشاركات مش عارف لية ودة دليل على انك خائف  اخى ماى روك انت خائف .............


----------



## hazoma (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

مستعد للرد على من تشاء فى هذا المنتدى واقولها مرارا وتكرارا انا بتحدا اى حد فى المنتدى دى ودة اسلوب زى اسلوب كلام حضرتك معايا اخى ارجو ان تعى انى خريج جامعة الازهر


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



hazoma قال:


> لاتتدعونا نضع مشاركات مش عارف لية ودة دليل على انك خائف اخى ماى روك انت خائف .............


 
ما انت و غيرك من المسلمين لهم كامل الحرية بوضع ردودهم مادامت مؤدبة و ليست نسخ و لصق او تفسيرات شخصية
يبقى مين منعك انك ترد في المنتدى؟
و حخاف من مين يا هازوما, لو خايف كان اغلقنا المنتدى من زمان!!

نكتة جديدة يا هازوما..


----------



## hazoma (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

يااخى طب اقولك على حاجة ماعلينا بس انا عايز اسالك سوالين تلاتة كدة اية رايك لو موافق ماشى ومافيش مانع مشاركة الاعضاء مادام باحترام ونشوف ياعم اذا نا كنت بنسخ حاورنى فى الى انا بكتبة او بمعنى تانى الى انا بنسخة زى مانت بتقول عليا وربنا يهدينا كلنا


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



hazoma قال:


> يااخى طب اقولك على حاجة ماعلينا بس انا عايز اسالك سوالين تلاتة كدة اية رايك لو موافق ماشى ومافيش مانع مشاركة الاعضاء مادام باحترام ونشوف ياعم اذا نا كنت بنسخ حاورنى فى الى انا بكتبة او بمعنى تانى الى انا بنسخة زى مانت بتقول عليا وربنا يهدينا كلنا


 
افتح موضوع جديد و سنكون سعيدين بالاجابة عليك


----------



## hazoma (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



> افتح موضوع جديد و سنكون سعيدين بالاجابة عليك


ماهى صفات ربكم فى كتابكم المقدس
كفاية عليك السوال دة وياريت تجيب دلائل كدة 
مستنى ردودكم الجميلة .
بالمناسبة انا كل مشاركاتى اتحذفت من المشاركات الى شاركت بها فى موضوع استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  مش عارف لية  اعتقد انك الزعيم هنا يريت تشوف حل فى الموضوع دة 
وسلام للجميع


----------



## فادية (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



hazoma قال:


> ماهى صفات ربكم فى كتابكم المقدس
> كفاية عليك السوال دة وياريت تجيب دلائل كدة
> مستنى ردودكم الجميلة .
> بالمناسبة انا كل مشاركاتى اتحذفت من المشاركات الى شاركت بها فى موضوع استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  مش عارف لية  اعتقد انك الزعيم هنا يريت تشوف حل فى الموضوع دة
> وسلام للجميع




سبحان الله في الناس الي بتصر على المخالفه 
يا اخي الكريم هل لك ان تلتزم بحدود الموضوع المطروح 
ولو عندك اسئله ومواضيع ثانيه افتحها على جنب يا اخي 
والا ما يحلالكم الا لما تخالفون القوانين 
سبحان الله


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



hazoma قال:


> ماهى صفات ربكم فى كتابكم المقدس
> كفاية عليك السوال دة وياريت تجيب دلائل كدة
> مستنى ردودكم الجميلة .
> بالمناسبة انا كل مشاركاتى اتحذفت من المشاركات الى شاركت بها فى موضوع استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  مش عارف لية  اعتقد انك الزعيم هنا يريت تشوف حل فى الموضوع دة
> وسلام للجميع



*اموت واعرف,...هل المسلمين اغبياء جدا ولا بيستغبوا؟؟
لان ماى روك قالك افتح موضوع جديد وهنكون سعيدين بالاجابة عليك, فهمتها يا مسلم ولا تحب نشرحلك بالصور؟؟
ولا نجيبلك واحد من اللى بيعالجوا الاعاقات الذهنية؟؟*


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اموت واعرف,...هل المسلمين اغبياء جدا ولا بيستغبوا؟؟
> لان ماى روك قالك افتح موضوع جديد وهنكون سعيدين بالاجابة عليك, فهمتها يا مسلم ولا تحب نشرحلك بالصور؟؟
> ولا نجيبلك واحد من اللى بيعالجوا الاعاقات الذهنية؟؟*





تصدق انى قربت اصدق انك جدع وراجل بيحترم كلمته 

المهم

موضوع اليوم لفادية بيتكلم عن المقارنة بين المسلم والمسيحى من حيث الثقة فى النفس

طب ممكن اعرف ليه تم حذف موضوعين وضعتهم فى الردود على الشبهات الشيطانية كما تسمونها مع العلم بأنها فى الصميم

وكان الموضوع بيتكلم عن هل إلاهكم كان بيرضع من ثدى امه ؟؟

هل هذا السؤال مزعج لهذه الدرجة التى تجعل الحذف هو الرد الوحيد 

وعلى فكرة انا فرحان بالحذف لأنكم بتثبتون انكم مش عارفين تردوا على أهيف سؤال


----------



## جورج مايكل (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

سلام المسيح معكم 
الى العضو محمد باشا 
فعلا سؤالك هايف والرد عليه ان السيد المسيح كان يرضع من السيده العذراء فكما انه اله هو انسان كامل
لوعايز سؤال جديد نقوله 
سؤال سهل وبسيط: ماهو دليل المسلمين على نبوة نبى الاسلام


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> الى العضو محمد باشا
> فعلا سؤالك هايف والرد عليه ان السيد المسيح كان يرضع من السيده العذراء فكما انه اله هو انسان كامل
> لوعايز سؤال جديد نقوله
> سؤال سهل وبسيط: ماهو دليل المسلمين على نبوة نبى الاسلام



مرحب بيك ا / جورج المحترم 

انت متأكد ان إلاهك كان بيرضع من ثدى امه 



طب لو السيدة مريم اتأخرت عليه شويه فى الرضعه كان بيبكى يعنى ولا كان عندة كرامة ؟ 



اه نسيت اقول لك طب لما هو سؤال هايف زى ما حصرتك تفضلت وقلت 

طب ليه اتحذف

اممممممممم

أسأل نفسك ليهههههههههه


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> الى العضو محمد باشا
> 
> سؤال سهل وبسيط: ماهو دليل المسلمين على نبوة نبى الاسلام



ممكن تتفضل وتسأل فى الحوارات مع الأديان الأخرى 

لأن هنا خاص بالمسيحية فقط 

مش كده ولا ايههههههه


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قبل ما ادخل فى الموضوع
> 
> ...



وهذه هى صيغى موضوعى الذى انحذف بسرعه البرق


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> تصدق انى قربت اصدق انك جدع وراجل بيحترم كلمته
> 
> المهم
> 
> ...


*مش احنا الي منقدرش نرد على اسئلتكم يا اخي الكريم لو كانت اسئله صعبه او زي مبتقول هايفه *
*والموضوع الي بتتكلم عنو يا عزيزي ملوش علاقه بالموضوع الاساسي الي انا طرحتو 
يعني انت مرديتش على الموضوع الاصلي 
يا ترى ليه !!!
سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

*عزيزي جورج مايكل 
الاخ الكريم محمد باشا 
اتمنى انكم تلتزمو بحدود الموضوع المطروح للحوار وبلاش تشتتو الموضوع وتدخلو مواضيع تانيه  ملهاش اي علاقه بالموضوع الاصلي 
والا هضطر اطلب من المشرفين انهم يمسحو مشاركاتكم الخارجه عن نطاق الموضوع الاصلي 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

الأخت فادية 

انا بصراحة مش لاقى رد للأسألة ممكن تجيبينى او تستضيفينى فى موضوع 

ولكى منى كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> وهذه هى صيغى موضوعى الذى انحذف بسرعه البرق


*
موضوعك الي طرحتو يا عزيزي محمد باشا ردينا عليه كتير وكتير قبل كدا ولو حضرتك مش مصدق اتفضل اقرا  المواضيع في القسم دا وكمان في قسم الاسئله والاجوبة وهتشوف رد كامل وصريخ على سؤالك 
موضوع اتحذف ببساطه لان هو مكرر كتير مش لان احنا مش قادرين نرد عليه 
بس شيفاك يعني بتثير موضوع جديد ملوش اي علاقه بالموضوع الاصلي الي انا طرحتو 
يعني متزعلش لما اقولك انك بتشتت الموضوع وبتحاول انك تغير الموضوع وتفتحت مواضيع تانيه ملهاش اي علاقه بالموضوع الاصلي 
وكمان حضرتك يعني مردتش على الموضوع الاصلي 
يا ترى ليه !!!
سلام المسيح *


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

أختى فادية ارجوكى ان لا تدخلى نفسك فى الموضوع لأننى لم أقصدك نهائى 

وانتى تعرفى كم هو الاحترام بيننا 

انا ارد على المحترم جورج


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

لالالالالالالالالالا  

يا أخت فادية موضوعك له كل الصلة بموضوعى 


انتى تتحدثين عن ثقة المسيحى فى دينه 

وأنا أثبت العكس


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

وبعدين  مش فادية التى تقول انه مكرر 

فادية دائما ذو قلب كبير

وتنير عقولنا بالإجابات 

يعنى انتى مش هاتقلى فى نظرى لما تجيبى على اسألتى 

التى قلتها لجورج 

وانه اعترف بأن إلاهكم كان يرضع من ثدى امه 

وانا سألته هل لو تأخرت أمه عليه بالرضعه هل كان يبكى ام كان عنده كبرياء  ؟؟


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> يا أخت فادية موضوعك له كل الصلة بموضوعى
> 
> ...


*انا مش عالمه في الدين المسيحي يا عزيزي ومع ذلك جاوبتك على سؤالك الي بتسالو عن الهنا  واي مسيحي مهما كانت ثقافته بسيطه هيقدر يجاوبك على سؤالك دا لان المسيحيه مفيهاش اي غموض ولا صعوبه هي محتاجه بس ان الانسان يشغل عقلو شويه عشان يفهمها بصورة صحيحه 
مش زي شيوخ الازهر الي مقدروش يردو غير بالشتيمه والهروب والا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟؟
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> وبعدين  مش فادية التى تقول انه مكرر
> 
> فادية دائما ذو قلب كبير
> 
> ...


*
راجع ردي رقم 41 وهتشوف اني رديت على سؤالك يا عزيزي 
مفيش داعي نعيد ونزيد في الكلام 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



> وانا سألته هل لو تأخرت أمه عليه بالرضعه هل كان يبكى ام كان عنده كبرياء ؟؟



واضح انك نسيتى هذا


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

وهل لديك دليل على إجابتك من كتابكم  ؟


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

*انا رديت عليك يا اخي محمد وقلت لك ان المسيح الهنا عاش حياة انسان طبيعي 
بطفولته وصباه وشبابه 
ولو عايز تعرف ازاي المسيح عاش حياتو اقرا الانجيل (متخافش  دي مش دعوة ليك عشان تغير دينك  بس هي زيادة وتصحيح  لمعلوماتك )  وساعتها مش هتحتاج تسأل اسئله بسيطه زي دي !!!
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> وهل لديك دليل على إجابتك من كتابكم  ؟



*يا عزيزي 
لو انت قرأت الانجيل هتشوف ان جوهر المسيحيه مش متعلق بطفوله المسيح وهل هو كان بيرضع وبينام وبيبكي والخ من امور الحياة الطبيعيه الي مش محتاجه التعمق فيها 
جوهر المسيحيه هي حب المسيح للبشر لدرجه ان هو مات على الصليب كفارة عن خطياهم 
اتمنى انك متقعدش تركز في اشياء ثانويه عشان تنتقد بها الهنا وديانتنا 
لان المسيحيه اعمق من ان تفكر فيها بمجرد الجوع والبكاء والضحك واللعب والكبرياء 
ناقص تقولي هل المسيح كان بيلعب مع الاطفال لما كان صغير والا كان بيستحمى او بيمشي على الرصيف والا في الشارع !!!!
يا ريتك يا عزيزي تناقش في جوهر الموضوع مش في الحاجات الثانويه 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



محمدباشا قال:


> افهم انا الأول
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> حلوة منك با فادية



*عزيزي محمد باشا 
شيفاك يعني متابع للموضوع دا بحماس شديد 
ومع ذلك مشفتش ليك رد على الموضوع الاصلي
يعني مقلتليش رأيك بشيوخ الازهر الي قعدو يلفو ويدورو من غير ما يجاوبو على سؤال المذيعه 
يا ترى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

ايه يا محمد باشا خلاص مش قادر تستمر في الحوار ؟؟؟؟
والا مش قادر تعلق على الموضوع الاصلي !!!!


----------



## جورج مايكل (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

سلام المسيح معكم 
أسف على تأخرى فى المشاركه نظرا لأنشغالى
الى الأخ محمد باشا مش عارف باشا منين وعصر الباشوات انتهى من زمان
سؤالك فى منتهى التفاهه وخايف أرد عليك المسيحين ففتكرونى تافه زى سؤالك لكن معلهش أجاوبك عليه لأحسن تقول انه عندنا مشكله فى السؤال ده
السيده العذراء عنما جاءها الملاك بالبشاره  بالحبل بالمسيح وميلاده منها قالت:38 فقالت مريم هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لي كقولك فمضى من عندها الملاك
وقالت أيضا:
46 فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب
47 و تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي
48 لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني
وبالتالى كيف تتراخى وتتكاسل عن اداء واجبها كأم نحو طفلها بعد أن أعطاها الله هذه النعمه العظيمه 
أم تريد انت ان تصف السيده العذراء  كلية الطهر بالتقصير والاهمال؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهى التى ذهبت الى اليصابات لتخدمها
وبالتالى ليس مجال للرد على باقى سؤالك مادام ليس هناك تأخر فى الرضعه من أساسه
أسف على الهيافه فأنا لا أحب أن أرى سؤال بدون أجابه


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

ممكن اسال سؤال

ايه مصير الناس الى سبقوا نزول الله فى شكل المسيح (كما تعتقدون) 

و ان كان نظريه الصلب و التضحيه صحيحه اليس من العدل ان تكون هذه التضحيه قد تمت من عصر ادم حتى تشمل كل البشر؟
ثم لماذا اختار الله هذا العصر بالذات ؟الان ذنوب العباد فيه كثيره و الكفر و الطغيان زاد؟
ان كان هذا صحيح فلماذا لم ينزل فى عصرنا و فيه ما نرى الان ​


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



عبدربه قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال​
> 
> ايه مصير الناس الى سبقوا نزول الله فى شكل المسيح (كما تعتقدون)​




قبل التجسد وضع الله الشريعة و كل شخص يحاسب بحسب الشريعة​



> و ان كان نظريه الصلب و التضحيه صحيحه اليس من العدل ان تكون هذه التضحيه قد تمت من عصر ادم حتى تشمل كل البشر؟
> ثم لماذا اختار الله هذا العصر بالذات ؟الان ذنوب العباد فيه كثيره و الكفر و الطغيان زاد؟


 

الله له خططه و اوقاته التي لا يستطيع ان يعترض عليها احد لأنه وضعها بحسب حكمة الهية
فكأنك تسأل لماذا خلق الله أدم في ذلك العصر و لم يخلقه قبلا او بعدا

و كما تقول لنا كلمة الله المقدسة في سفر الجامعة 

*Ecc 3:1* لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. 

رديت عليك حتى انبهك, انك بتخرج عن جوهر الموضوع

ركز في جوهر الموضوع ولا تخرج منه يا عزيزي.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبدربه (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

صباح الخير يا حضره الزعيم
ممكن يكون الموضوع راح من شويه بس و انا اسف و اتسائل
اى موضوع؟ مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحى فى دينه و المسلم فى دينه؟
الموضوع اساسا ملهوش اساس. و انا اسف تانى
انت تعلم وانا اعلم ان هناك من علماء المسلمين من هم من علماء السلطان اى لا يستطيعون ان يدخلوا الحمام بدون ان يستأذنوا من الحكومه او اى كان مش ده الموضوع.
الموضوع ان لو كان الامر فيه فتنه و وجع دماغ مش ممكن العلماء دول و انا اسف اننى بسميهم علماء نحن جامعيين و نعلم انه مش كل استاذ ماده هو عالم فى هذه الماده .بتوع الازهر هم دول كمان كده مدرسيين و ليسوا علماء
و انت ترى فى الاونه الاخيره فيه فوضى فظيعه فى الموضوع ده
فى نفس الموضوع و من فتره انا كتبت للاخت كاتبه الموضوع موقع للشعراوى بيفسر الايه محل السؤال. ردت عليه و قالت ما بيفتحش و كأن الشعراوى مالوش الا الموقع ده
الباحث عن الحقيقه يسـأل و يبحث و يستمع 
اما الذى يتصيد الاخطاء و يتبع مبدأ و لا تقربوا الصلاه 
لو اننى اريد ان اقرا عن الدين المسيحى فلن افتح ابدا موقع من المواقع (مع كل الاحترام لاعضاءها و كل مجهودهم) و ارى ما فيه عن الدين المسيحى
ممكن الكاتب ده غير قارئ الا القشور او انا متعصب او اسلوبه سئ 
ده هينفرنى منه و من دينه للابد
لازم ناخذ العلم من علماءه الثقات المعروفين
اما تصيد الاخطاء و بص شوف المسلمين بيعملوا ايه . 
انت عارف يا زعيم 
كل الاسئله الى بيسألها الاعضاء هنا مسلمين او مسيحيين قتلت بحثا و اتجاوب عليها الاف المرات من الف سنه على الاقل
لك خالص تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

عزيزي عبد ربه الموضوع قديم جدا و يناقش الفرق بين يقة المسيحي و المسلم
يعني من الأخر لا توجد فيه مناقشة او شبهة لأستمرار الحديث معها
اما عن قولك ان كل الأسئلة المطروحة اجيبت عليها, فأنا لا أرى ذلك صحيحا, لأنه لم يجرأ احد على طرح اي سؤال.. اما المسيحية, فقد يكون صحيحا, لأننا و لحد الأن نرجع للمراجع و الكتابات الأولية في الرد على الشبهات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبدربه (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

صباح الخير 
عزيزى الزعيم
انا اشتركت فى الموضوع من الاول و كان لى نقس الراى عموما مش مشكله ممكن نبقى نناقش الموضوعات المتعلقه به فى اى مناسبه اخرى

اما الجزء التانى من تعليقك 
اعتذر انا لم اقدر ان استوعب الاجابه 
ممكن شئ من التفصيل
اشكرك
لك منى وافر التحيه


----------



## abdel7ak (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

*المشكلة التي راحت عليك يا فادية هو ان المسلمين لا يقاسون بالمشيخة ولا بكثرة العلم بالدين فرب رجل او امرأة يسكن في صحراء قاحلة يملك  او تملك ايمانا لا يزول بزوال الجبال لان الثقة في الدين لا تظهر امام الشاشة او على قارعة الطريق ثم ان المواقف التي يتعرض لها الشخص قدلا تعبر بالضرورة على ما ذهبت اليه*​


----------



## فادية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*



abdel7ak قال:


> *المشكلة التي راحت عليك يا فادية هو ان المسلمين لا يقاسون بالمشيخة ولا بكثرة العلم بالدين فرب رجل او امرأة يسكن في صحراء قاحلة يملك او تملك ايمانا لا يزول بزوال الجبال لان الثقة في الدين لا تظهر امام الشاشة او على قارعة الطريق ثم ان المواقف التي يتعرض لها الشخص قدلا تعبر بالضرورة على ما ذهبت اليه*​


عزيزي 
اتفق معاك بالكلام 
بس  لو كان شيوخ الازهر مش  اهل  للرد على اسئله عامه المسلمين 
امال  المسلمين  يسألو مين في الحاجات الي  بتصتصعب عليهم في الاسلام ؟؟؟
اخي  الكريم انا هديلك  مثل صغير عشان تعرف 
لو  انسان حب يكون طبيب مش الاول لازم يدرس وعينيه  تطلع في المذاكرة والقراية  وينجح بطلوع الروح  عشان يبقا دكتور ؟؟؟
وحتى بعد ما يتخرج لازم  ييهري عينيه  في القراية عشان يختص في مجال  معين من الطب  وساعتها لما البشر التانيين يبقى عندهم مشاكل في مجال اختصاصه اظن بيروحو له هو الاول يعني مثلا لو حد عنده  مشكله في القلب اكيد بيروح لطبيب مختص بالقلب مش  لطبيب مختص بالجهاز الهضمي  والا ايه رأي حضرتك ؟؟؟
معنى كلامي يا عزيزي 
اظن ان  مش اي حد يقدر يلبس عمه  ويمشي في الشارع يقول انا شيخ ازهر  المفروض الاول  ان هو يروح يدرس ويتخصص في الدين الاسلامي  وتتهري عينيه في الدراسه في الازهر عشان بعد كدا يقدر يلبس العمه 
يعني العمم الي على راس  شيوخكم دول  مجاتش من  فراغ اكيد 
جت بعد دراستهم للدين الاسلامي  بشكل دقيق , يبقى فين ثقافتهم الي اكتسبوها  من دراستهم والا همه  اتعلمو في الازهر  ازاي يلقو خطب الجمعه ويسبو ويشتمو  الناس وبس؟؟؟ 
اما اذا كانت العمه مجرد  زي بيلبسه الي  حابب يلبسه حتى لو مكانش فاهم حاجه في الاسلام يبقى دا حديث تاني اخطر واخطر .​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مقارنه بين ثقه المسيحي في دينه وتردد المسلم من دينه !!! يا ريت كلنا نشوف*

+++ قوة المسيحية ليست فقط فى صحة كتابها وطهارة عقيدتها وعدم وجود تضاد فى أقوالها وأفعالها وعدم إلغاء بعضها لبعضها .
+++ كما أن قوة المسيحية ليست فقط فى طهارة حياة وأفعال مسيحها وتلاميذه وتلاميذ تلاميذه 
+++ كما أن قوة المسيحبة ليست فقط فيما تعطيه لنا من سلام وفرح قلب ، حتى فى آتون الضيقات ، ولا فيما تعطيه لنا من أفراح روحانية أبدية لا ينطق بها .
+++++ بل إن قوة المسيحية هى فى قوة المسيح ذاته ، القوة النابعة من أنه هو الله المتجسد ، القادر على كل شيئ ، الذى يتعامل معنا يومياً ، بمحبة لا يتخيلها إنسان . إنه يسمعنا فى كل لحظة ويتعامل معنا ويعين ضعفنا ويستجيب لنا ، بطريقة عجيبة . هذه هى قوة المسيحية .


----------

